# Burnt pad



## metalguy55 (May 11, 2020)

Any tips on what to do when you've burnt the pad clean off?


----------



## phi1 (May 11, 2020)

Check the schematic to see what component it comes from, and use a wire to connect the components.


----------



## metalguy55 (May 11, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Check the schematic to see what component it comes from, and use a wire to connect the components.



It's from the foot switch to the SW pad on the board.


----------



## Robert (May 11, 2020)

Which board?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 11, 2020)

Probably a 4k7 resistor or led


----------



## phi1 (May 11, 2020)

The schematic should still show what component that pad goes to.


----------



## metalguy55 (May 11, 2020)

Robert said:


> Which board?


Its the Simulcast board.


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

That' going to go to the 4.7k resistor right above the SW pad


----------



## Robert (May 11, 2020)

Yep, just connect a wire to the bottom end of R100 (4K7)


----------



## metalguy55 (May 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep, just connect a wire to the bottom end of R100 (4K7)


Thanks guys! Working on my first couple pedals. I'm making every single noobie mistake I read about before hand. It's hilarious.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 12, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Thanks guys! Working on my first couple pedals. I'm making every single noobie mistake I read about before hand. It's hilarious.


We all started somewhere, you'll be an expert in no time


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 12, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Thanks guys! Working on my first couple pedals. I'm making every single noobie mistake I read about before hand. It's hilarious.


It seems so simple but I’ve laughed...I’ve cried...mostly cried.


----------



## Barry (May 12, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> We all started somewhere, you'll be an expert in no time


Every time I think I'm almost there I do something stupid to remind me I'm only human


----------



## metalguy55 (Jul 9, 2020)

It worked! I attached the wire to the bottom end of R100 like you guys were saying. After a while of debugging a couple other things I finally finished my first pedalpcb project, the Simulcast!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 9, 2020)

Barry said:


> Every time I think I'm almost there I do something stupid to remind me I'm only human



You're describing life on earth. ?


----------

